# What a Difference an hour can make!



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2011)

Gotta love that 24mm f/1.4!

Shot at around 6:30 AM (the glow in the back is not the sunrise, that's the nearby town on the west side of the mountain)





D700, 24G, f/2, 30 seconds, ISO1600.

Shot around 7:30 AM (There's the sunrise!)




D700, 24G, f/11, 1/6th, ISO 200.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2011)

I love #1


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 5, 2011)

You are right about that, look at the difference of the settings.

I love both photos, but the earlier photo with the stars is a beautiful capture.


How long were you outside? It looks like it is pretty cold, and it seems to me the early morning always feels the coldest.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 5, 2011)

Number 1 is a sweet pic


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice shots man! Both have their sweet aspects...I prefer the water is the sunrise shot, but prefer the starry skies of the pre-dawn shot.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice shots. I like the sky in number 1 better too.


----------



## Syco (Jan 5, 2011)

The composition is just great!  I'd be inclined to Photoshop the mountain from #2 into #1.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

#1 is spectacular.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 5, 2011)

They're both beautiful!  Great shots.
I like the feel of #1.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 5, 2011)

Syco said:


> The composition is just great!  I'd be inclined to Photoshop the mountain from #2 into #1.



I like the color of the mountain in #2 as well but if you 'shopped it into #1, you'd have trouble explaining why the light source to the left is casting a shadow on the mountain from the right


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 5, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! Love #1


----------



## rainking (Jan 5, 2011)

Both are really beautiful! Great shots!


----------



## daarksun (Jan 5, 2011)

The 6:30am shot is spectacular. Very nice.


----------



## KenC (Jan 5, 2011)

Both really nice.  I like the quality of the light in the second a little better and also the way the foreground looks with a little more snow and more detail in the water.


----------



## Undo (Jan 5, 2011)

Outstanding shots!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Both shots are excellent and as already pointed out some elements are outstanding in #1 and some others in#2. Would you please mention the white balance opted? is this violet-rose tint purely natural or did you adjust it that way?

Regards


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Jan 5, 2011)

at first i thought it was like a cartoon type mountain but now that i look at it...its incredible great job


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 6, 2011)

You will never fail me in the awesome category Switch1. Your stuff is always spectacular, and this is no exception.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy **** man, just got my new wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## Babs (Jan 6, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Nice shots man! Both have their sweet aspects...I prefer the water is the sunrise shot, but prefer the starry skies of the pre-dawn shot.



+1

Stunning shots.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!

It was pretty fuggin' cold up there. A friend told me it was about 11F while i was up there. My tripod legs froze up and everything frosted up. The D700 and 24G were champs though!

this was one of the FEW time's i've woken up in the wee hours of the morning to shoot a picture. Totally worth it.


----------

